# Win 10 langsamer als Win 7?



## Belezebell (17. Dezember 2016)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
ich habe heute mal ein Upgrade zu win 10 durchgeführt, (vorher war win 7 installiert) und  ich bin mir unschlüssig was ich davon halten soll..

Zum einen habe ich das Gefühl, dass alle Programme/Spiele etwas länger zum starten oder laden brauchen, als es vorher beim win 7 war.
Zum anderen habe ich beim öffnen und schließen von Webbrowsern (Opera) eine ziemlich hohe CPU -Auslastung und neben dem Mauszeiger ist auch nach der Schließung eine Weile lang der Ladekreis, so als arbeitet der dann immernoch.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Tipps oder Ratschläge für mich^^.

PC:
GPU: GTX 1070
CPU: i5 6500
RAM: 16 GB 3200 DDR4
Mainboard: AsRock Z170 Extreme 4
Netzteil: 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 Non-
SSD: 250 GB von Crucial


----------



## tdi-fan (17. Dezember 2016)

Nö, kann ich nicht zustimmen. Bei mir läuft alles ziemlich flott, teilweise schneller als Windows 7, Spiele haben eine wesentlich bessere Performance .

Installier Win10 einfach mal clean.


----------



## Belezebell (17. Dezember 2016)

Das habe ich schon gemacht jedoch hat sich das nichts verbessert.


----------



## tdi-fan (18. Dezember 2016)

Hast du  die Chipsatz-Treiber vom Mainboard-Hersteller etc auch installiert? Kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass dein System nur wegen Win10 unrund läuft.



Belezebell schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon gemacht jedoch hat sich das nichts verbessert.


----------



## fotoman (18. Dezember 2016)

Wie lange hat Win 10 sich schon selber optimiert? Davon, dass alle Windows Patches installiert sind und Windows Update entweder keine neueren Updates mehr meldet oder es deaktiviert ist, gehe ich aus. Hast Du alles so konfiguriert, wie es vorher unter Win 7 auch war? Nicht, dass Du vorher z.B. die Dateiindizierung und die Live-Virensuche deaktiviert hattest und das nun einfach aktiviert ist.

Hohe CPU-Last beim schließen eines Programms, das dann u.U. ncoh seine Caches auf die Platte schreibt, deutet für mich auf (aus meiner Sicher vollkommen nutzlose) Live-Virenscanner hin. Aber auch sowas lässt sich mit dem Taskmanager oder Precess Explorer ermitteln.


----------



## Belezebell (18. Dezember 2016)

Mainboard-Treiber wurde auch Installiert und Windows habe ich mir so eingerichtet, dass alle Updates ausgeführt wurden und unnötige Sachen ausgeschaltet sind.


----------



## tdi-fan (18. Dezember 2016)

Hmm, das ist echt komisch. ich hatte Anfang des Jahres zB von 'nem Bekannten die alte Krücke mit Q6600, 4GB Ram, Nvidia  GT640 (glaube ich) und HDD mit Windows 10 belegt. Selbst die alte Kiste läuft wunderbar flüssig. Anwendungen wie MS Word oder Firefox starteten so gut wie ohne Verzögerung.

Ich selbst habe ein i5-Haswell-System, 1070 (seit kurzem) und 16GB Ram inkl. SSD, läuft wunderbar. 

Vielleicht kommt es dir auch nur lahm vor? Keine Ahnung


----------



## Belezebell (18. Dezember 2016)

Ja vielleicht kommt es mir auch nur so vor, aber diese 100 CPU Auslastung beim öffnen und Schließen von Opera oder auch Chrome ist nicht normal und bisher konnte ich noch nichts finden :/

OK anscheinend ist bei jeder Aktion eine 100 % CPU auslastung die Folge selbst wenn der Taskmanager gestartet wird.


----------



## tdi-fan (18. Dezember 2016)

Also wenn du eine Aktion ausführst, ist die CPU von jetzt auf gleich auf 100? Dann ist mein Latein auch am Ende. hab zwar kurz gegoogelt, und einige Seiten geben den Tipp die Windows-Tipps zu deaktivieren, aber damit ist es bei dir wohl auch nicht getan denke ich. Da muss irgendwo anders der Wurm drin sein.

Hoffe darauf, dass ein anderer User eine Antwort auf das Problem hat.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (18. Dezember 2016)

Die Frage ist vielleicht auch einfach welche Taktrate dein Prozessor zum Zeitpunkt des 100% Peaks hat. Wenn er sich selber einfach nicht hochtaktet während dessen ist das vielleicht schon die Erklärung. Beobachte als auch nochmal die Taktrate. Und das am besten nicht mit dem Taskmanager, der gibt da häufig nur Blödsinn aus.


----------



## Belezebell (18. Dezember 2016)

Also mein i5 taktet beim Ausführen von Opera auf 3500 MHz hoch, habe auch gesehen das der Antimalware Service Executable ziemlich viel Leistung frisst, aber halt nur kurzzeitig


----------



## BloodKnight989 (18. Dezember 2016)

Da ist natürlich die Frage wie viel Prozent der Leistung auf Opera selber entfällt und wie viel auf andere Programme.
Wenn sich ein Anti Malware Programm in jeden Start eines Programmes einklingt dauert das alles natürlich viel länger und benötigt meh


----------



## Belezebell (18. Dezember 2016)

Anscheinend arbeitet der da auch jedesmal mit und deaktivieren kann ich das nicht, da es der Windows Defender selbst ist.


----------



## Belezebell (18. Dezember 2016)

Habe jetzt erneut nochmal alles neu installiert usw und festgestellt das es beim Intel Management Engine-Treiber zu einem Fehler bei der Installation kommt und es sich somit nicht installieren lässt.
Kann dies die Ursache für das Problem sein?


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (18. Dezember 2016)

Liegt mit Sicherheit nicht am Windows 10... selbst bei meinem PC mit Hardware von 2008 merkte ich keinen Leistungsverlust im Vergleich zum Windows 7

Core 2 Quad Q9550 und 4 GB Ram sagt wohl alles aus


----------



## AMD-FXler (18. Dezember 2016)

Hi Belezebell

Deinstalliere mal das Intel Zeugs und kuck, ob sich die Performance ändert.
Wenn es benötigt werden sollte, sollte Win 10 es bei der Suche nach Updates selber installieren.
Vielleicht auch eine andere Version des Intel Management Treibers probieren.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (18. Dezember 2016)

Kann man nicht normalerweise auf das Intel Management Interface sogar verzichten?


----------



## Belezebell (19. Dezember 2016)

Habe jetzt mal alles ausprobiert, hat aber im Endeffekt leider nichts gebracht ..
Ich belasse es sonst erstmal dabei und werde es mir weiter anschauen, ist halt nur ziemlich nervig wenn alles etwas länger dauert wie z.B. das minimieren von Spielen :/


----------



## BloodKnight989 (19. Dezember 2016)

Belezebell schrieb:


> Habe jetzt mal alles ausprobiert, hat aber im Endeffekt leider nichts gebracht ..
> Ich belasse es sonst erstmal dabei und werde es mir weiter anschauen, ist halt nur ziemlich nervig wenn alles etwas länger dauert wie z.B. das minimieren von Spielen :/



Du könntest versuchen den Windows Defender abzuschalten indem du mal eine andere AntivirenSoftware aktivierst.


----------



## Belezebell (19. Dezember 2016)

Windows defender ist schon deaktiviert, habe mit dem Programm ShutUp10 oder so ähnlich einge Sachen komplett deaktiviert unter anderem den Defender , bringt aber auch nichts leider


----------



## BloodKnight989 (19. Dezember 2016)

Belezebell schrieb:


> Windows defender ist schon deaktiviert, habe mit dem Programm ShutUp10 oder so ähnlich einge Sachen komplett deaktiviert unter anderem den Defender , bringt aber auch nichts leider




Und wie wäre es mit einem anderen Browser? Bei mir kommt mit Chrome und 30 Tabs nur eine Last von 40% zusammen


----------



## BloodKnight989 (19. Dezember 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## Belezebell (20. Dezember 2016)

Ne mit Chrome wirds auch nicht besser.., habe jetzt mal die SSD mit  dem System an einen alten PC angeschlossen und dort lief es.. Games lassen sich schneller ausführen und auch superschnell minimieren

Das heißt irgendwo in der Hardware ist ein Problem


----------



## BloodKnight989 (21. Dezember 2016)

Aber es macht eigentlich auch kein Sinn, dass die Hardware groß Probleme macht. Ist vielleicht ein Treiberproblem vorhanden?
Entweder einfach nochmal ein paar Updates laden bzw. mal in der Windows Ereignisanzeige nach Fehlern suchen in Bezug auf die Hardware/Treiber.
Hast du die Treiber alle von der Website installiert oder die Windows 10 Treibererkennung genutzt? Bei meinem AM1 Board hat zb. Windows einen völlig veralteten LAN Treiber installiert...


----------



## aloha84 (21. Dezember 2016)

@TE

In den Netzwerkadaptereinstellungen mal ipv6 deaktiviert?
Da gibt es zwar im ersten Moment keinen Zusammenhang, aber bei einem Kumpel auf dem Laptop war genau dass das Problem.


----------

